# ProFito



## beeky (29 Apr 2008)

I had a look at AE for easycarbo and it mentioned the associated fertiliser ProFito, so I had a look at that as well. In the AE description there were mutliple references to how this is everything you need in a bottle, no need to dose anything else but it didn't actually say what was in it. I had a look at their website, specifically http://www.easylife.nl/english/index.html?id=40

It said:
"Dozens of ingredients are ideally mixed together...The usage of ProFito makes the addition of extra iron or potassium fertilizers mostly unnecessary. In almost all cases this even applies to heavily planted tanks. So ProFito really is a universal fertilizer"

and then:
"The supply of nutrients in ProFito is so optimal, that plants will grow fast and strong. Thus unwanted compounds in the aquarium, like certain nitrogen and phosphate compounds, will be taken up by plants quicker"

and bizarrely:
"Of course ProFito does not contain nitrate or phosphate"

 

Not quite an all in one then....


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Apr 2008)

More importantly, this is what is so destructive and maddening about vendor marketing machines. They capitalize upon the disinformation that already permeates the hobby instead of providing edification.   

This is the statement that really gets me riled up: "...When algae should appear and/or no further growth enhancement of the plants can be observed, then the dosage may be reduced..." Hello... Earth calling ProFito Marketing Department: Please note that when growth is arrested and algae appears more than likely the tank has bottomed out some nutrients...possibly nitrate and phosphate which you forgot to include in your "universal" fertilizer?  

The application of this product may be targeted for low light non-CO2 tanks having fair to high stocking levels, which probably is OK but I just wish they would tell it like it is...

Cheers,


----------



## beeky (30 Apr 2008)

Yeah, no wonder people starting out get confused. Most people automatically believe the labels and marketing of these products as surely they're the ones that have done all the research.....  

They do make a valid point though:
"In any case Von Liebig's law of the minimum applies : if one nutrient is missing or deficient, plant growth will be poor, even if the other elements are abundant."

But then they go and spoil it again....
"By using ProFito the chance of a deficiency becomes really small"


----------



## Wolfenrook (30 Apr 2008)

I've never used ferts with nitrates or phosphates in them, and have always had great success with plants.  Basically because unless you are running a fishless setup you are already getting a supply of nitrates and phosphates from fish waste and feeding as unless you are using a low phosphate fish food most flake foods contain quite high levels of phosphate which experience tells me my plants are quite capable of using.

I prefer to dose with 'trace' style ferts, and I get astounding growth, my ammania senegalensis grows about 2 inches a week (described as a slow grower), my ludwigia about 3-4 inches a week, Bacopa Monnieri about 1 inch a week and vallisneria just goes mad, growing about a foot a week and 3 new plants that have to be removed.

This is in a 180l tank, lit by 2 x39 watt HO T5s, 1 x 25watt T8 and 1 x 30 watt T8, all with reflectors, I also add CO2 using DIY yeast.

So it's not that bad a product, not that I use it.

Ade


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Apr 2008)

Hi, yes that's true. It may be that you also have very high nitrates and phosphates in your water supply as well. Also you are using a few T8s which are less intense and generate a much lower demand for nutrient uptake. If you swapped those T8s for T5s it could easily bottom out some of the nitrates or phosphates in the tank. Some people are using using RO water for example or live in a low phosphate/nitrate area, or have higher lighting, or who do not have as high fish loading cannot get the same results you get. There are many who have similar tank specs as yours and who get algae if they do not dose some form of nitrates and/or phosphates. It cannot be concluded therefore that nitrate/phosphate dosing is irrelevant or unnecessary for all conditions. 

As you say, I agree that it is not that bad of a product, and would be a good candidate for a tank like yours, but the propaganda that links nitrates/phosphates to algae and which proliferates this disinformation is preposterous. That is very bad.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolfenrook (1 May 2008)

Oh I wasn't for a moment suggesting that not dosing nitrates or phosphates is right for everybody, I am quite sure that there are situations where this is neccessary, not least the ones that you mention but also not everybody has the bioload to provide needed macro nutrients, eg. stocked with very small fish only or shrimp or the like.  I was merely trying to say that for some fishkeepers ferts with micronutrients only are actually a good thing, so not having these in a product shouldn't neccessarily negate it's usefulness.

As to phosphates and nitrates been responsible for algae growth, only in the same way as they are needed by plants full stop to grow.  If you were running a fish only system with no plants at all then keeping these down would indeed be a good way to limit algae growth.  But then you wouldn't be on here to discuss a fish only tank.   

Oh and on the point of the T8s, don't miss that these are alongside T5s, not on there own.  In total I actually have more than 3 watts per gallon in my tank, and out of 4 tubes 2 of these are T5s.  I have to dose with micronutrients practically daily, my plants practically fizz once they get fully going during the daylight cycle.  I am planning to replace the T8s anyway, as they are mounted on the original Juwel light bar which is falling apart, so I plan to modify this using the Arcadia IP67 end caps and brackets with a T5 controller (probably another Hagen Glo dual T5 as I like the price of these).  If I suddenly start needing to dose macronutrients after this I'll let you know, but I doubt I will be dosing nitrates as my shrimp really wouldn't be all that keen on that.  :? 

Ade


----------



## beeky (1 May 2008)

The problem with many ferts out there (not just this one) is that they claim to do everything for everyone which is misleading. Instead of doing their own research and using scientific data they just print what they think people want to see to sell the product.


----------



## Wolfenrook (1 May 2008)

Very true, and it's a poor excuse if any but this seems for many companies to be standard practice.

More unfortunately still, those who wouldn't be sufficiently knowledgable to know that these products are not totally complete are the exact ones who are going to use them then wonder why they aren't working as well as expected.  Those of us who actually take the time to read the list of constituents would just fill in the gap with a seperate product, and I am sure I am not the only one that would prefer to keep the macro and micro seperate anyway to allow dosing of what's needed rather than having to chuck more of everything in.  The ferts I use I am completely aware they contain no nitrates or phosphates, but I am sure that there are folks who would not realise this.

So it's less a case of the product been bad, and more a case of the manufacturer misleadingly labeling the product, so it's bad labeling.  Labeling something as containing everything plants need is a bit misleading to say the least.

Ade


----------



## johnny70 (23 Aug 2008)

Does anyone know whats in this then? I have a big bottle never used it, if I used it would I just need to add Potassium Nitrate and Potassium Sulphate on a different day??


----------

